# Headphone/Mic Jack Won't Recognize Headset?



## Kelranox (Nov 17, 2010)

I use a Turtlebeach Earforce X11 headset and I know for certain that it isn't defunct, because I've used it with my HP laptop. However, for some reason it won't pick up on my newly built desktop. When plugged in I can hear myself talking on through the headset itself and the light is on, so as to indicate power is indeed running through it but it won't pick up on the actual computer. 

I'm quite certain I have all of the proper drivers updated. The only issue I can recall is a small pop I heard, followed by a small flame on the mobo after having plugged in the wrong cable for a fan. Of course, that was for a fan so that would lead me to believe (as pathetic as it is) that wasn't the issue. Yes, a very small flame was present but the computer works! It...works. Seriously, the computer is fine except for this audio issue and the fact that the fan port that popped won't work, so that particular fan doesn't work, that being the rear exhaust fan. AT ANY RATE, that's not the issue here.

Yes, it was my first attempt at building a computer, so please don't get on my case about it xD

I should say that both front USB slots work on the PC, obviously since the green light displays on the headset itself but the headset won't actually show up. No drivers exist for said headset, which is unfortunate. 

Anyway, um...help?

Case = Newegg.com - NZXT Apollo Black SECC Steel Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

CPU: Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDT90ZFBGRBOX

Mobo: Newegg.com - ASUS M4N98TD EVO AM3 NVIDIA nForce 980a SLI ATX AMD Motherboard

GPU: Newegg.com - EVGA 012-P3-1571-KR GeForce GTX 570 HD w/Display-Port (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

PSU: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Professional Series HX650 (CMPSU-650HX) 650W ATX12V v2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

RAM: Newegg.com - Patriot Viper Xtreme 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 15000) Desktop Memory Model PXD38G1866ELK

HDD: Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Speakers: Newegg.com - Logitech Z523 40 Watts RMS 2.1 Speaker System

Blu Ray/CD/DVD: Newegg.com - SAMSUNG Black 12X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA Internal Blu-ray Combo Model SH-B123L LightScribe Support - Blu-Ray Drives

Monitor: Samsung S22A300B 22 Class Widescreen LED Monitor - 1920 x 1080, 16:9, 60Hz, 5ms, DVI-D, VGA at TigerDirect.com


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have all three cables connected (green audio/pink mic/usb cable power)? All three are needed. Also try the other ports (ie: rear panel or front panel)

In any case, test with a different mic/headset. That will verify a headset of PC issue.


----------

